# Sing it back...



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

I've been inspired by the telly last night!

I'll give a song lyric, you give the next line, simple! Then, of course, you give us a new lyric......

Easy one to start with.....

"I made it through the wilderness, somehow I made it through...."

Over to you! 

xxxx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

'Never knew how lost i was until i found you'

'I want you to know, that im happy for you'


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish nothing but the best for you both

Touch me, how can it be


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

How funny - I only downloaded that song tonight! 

Believe me, the sun always shines TV!

"I need you more than anyone, darling...."


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

sue can we have a bit more p[lease? i cant get it lol


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

Hee hee - next line is:

"...you know that I have from the start..."


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sue I'm stuck too   Still can't get it!


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

The next line has the title to the song in it!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Build me up...buttercup don't break my heart!!


----------



## YorkshireSue (Jan 26, 2006)

We need a new lyric from you Mrs Redcap! 

xx


----------

